# First trip advice



## pejoy (Sep 14, 2008)

HI All, We are planning are first trip to germane in a couple of weeks time and would welcome some advice. We have two weeks away and would like to visit the mosel valey,but can't decide on a route. Should we start at Trier up to Koblenz or the other way around. I am not shure how far we are likeley to get in a fortnight, would we have time to visite the Black forest area as well. Would we be better off driving down though france then across to the black forest then up to Trier. 

Also are all the motorways free of tolls.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

My contribution:

Mosel - south to north would be my recommendation.

Other advice - don't mention the war!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

If you go across Northern France to Luxemburg you avoid any tolls and can fill up with cheap fuel in Luxemburg.

There are some good camping sites/aires in Luxemburg and Germany is just over the border.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We began our trip with exactly this itinary. Have a look at www.hankthetank.co.uk and summer 2011.

I would say easy in two weeks to do both.

We went from Calais the trier in one hop through Belgium. Free motorway all the way but be careful as we nearly ran out fuel as we didn't see a petrol station for the last 50 miles. Dead easy if boring run.

We came back down the Rhine from koblenz but didn't like it as much as the Mosel.

Black forest is superb and don't be put of by the stellplatz killer if you read our blog!

You could come back via champagne country through France.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I believe that some towns in Germany now require you to have a window sticker in connection with co2. I have not been there for the last few years so I cannot confirm this.
Alan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, a good 2 weeks - 5-6 days down the mosel from Trier to Koblenz. You could take longer as there are lovely villages all the way, with Stellplatz all the way. Well positioned (if tired) campsite at Koblenz on the junction of Rhine / Mosel. When we went we drove down to Alsace from there and then across to the Black Forest and down to Bodensee (Lake Constance), and back through the Black Forest again. Lots of places to see, super countryside, swimming in Bodensee, spa at Baden Baden, wine, wine, beer, beer...............


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Did mosel last September..EXCELLENT !!  
Took lots of advise from MHF before the trip.

Left at Calais and into Belgium. Free A25 to Lille then via Mons, Namur, Luxembourg and Trier.. Easy do-able in a day..
Fill up in LUX !!!

Here is a vid someone did on the Trier aire.





We had a few days in Town, visited the tourist office and picked up a map of the river for a few Euros.. Lots of Stellplatz / aires on route. Just get parked up early afternoon...

Enjoy.. we will definatly do it again sometime..


----------

